# does CC need a guide service company?



## Legend killer

I am thinking bout starting a muskie guide service in the spring. If myself or my guides don't boat a muskie the c customer will get their money back. I wonder how a guide service would perform there.


----------



## H2O Mellon

lol.... The guides would be giving a lot of money back!

I don't know of any Muskie guides that offer a no fish/no program. If you do this I want to sign up-no kidding.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10

I'd do it if it was a no fish money back deal


----------



## Mason52

Your a funny guy LK. How many fish have you caught out of that lake? Just curious.
There was a guide on Caesar Creek at one time.


----------



## Legend killer

Mason52 said:


> Your a funny guy LK. How many fish have you caught out of that lake? Just curious.
> There was a guide on Caesar Creek at one time.


Two in three outings this year. You looking into being a sub contractor?


----------



## Mason52

Not me, I fish for fun and have no desire to turn it into work. If I was wanting to guide I'd do it for myself.. I have taken people out that asked me to and they offered to pay me and I declined.


----------



## Roscoe

What is your charge if a customer catches a fish?Also,do you have a Guide License?Are you Bonded?And insured?Sounds like you wanna make some $$$.


Roscoe


----------



## MuskieLuv

May want to put some numbers to that business plan, something seems a little off. :Banane37:


----------



## Legend killer

Roscoe said:


> What is your charge if a customer catches a fish?Also,do you have a Guide License?Are you Bonded?And insured?Sounds like you wanna make some $$$.
> 
> 
> Roscoe


Per my original post I am thinking bout starting a guide service next spring. It would be silly to have a guide license, bonded, and insured when I am not even in business yet.


----------



## Salmonid

FYI for inland lakes no guide license needed but youll certainly want to be insured/bonded and make sure you have taken several of the different First aid certifications like CPR, Water Rescue and Basic First Aid are 3 that come to mind. Guidwes typically do well on a lake where "Numbers" are part of the game, a guy will go broke in a heart beat at CC. The No Fish no money idea will get you a huge turnout but if you go three trips without a fish, youll soon see that the cost of providing lures which customers snag and loose, rods that get stepped on and tips broke off and whole outfits dropped into the brink will soon add up along with your time ( since you wont be fishing) and gas and additional wear and tear on your boat. Dont forget the cost of a website as well

Good luck, I think your gonna need a solid business plan and just remember, there on only a handful of guys willing to pay big money for a tour of CC lake. Once you weed through those guys, Im sure business would drop off pretty quick.

Salmonid


----------



## brn2fsh

Wow! You'd go broke! I know of many people who fished with the last cc guide who (I heard he put on a nice seminar while out) didn't get fish with him. He's a good fisherman too! You should to join soma and fish our outings! You'd clean up! But then again, we're not professional fisherman (guides).


----------



## dtigers1984

I would like to book a trip for April 1st


----------



## Mason52

There is a lot more to being a guide then just going fishing LK. Think about the money you would put out for gas to make a trip to Caesar, Truck and boat gas. Everything adds up. Being a guide might put you on the water, but it takes the fishing pole out of your hand. And sorry to say with your business plan (no fish no pay) would soon have you broke or at least badly bent. Some of the best fishermen only catch fish around 60% of the time. Take a look at some of the PMTT results, 150 guys fish for two days (around 2400 man hours) and catch 15 fish or 5 fish or no fish. at 15 fish that's like 160 man hours per fish or twenty 8 hr fishing trips for one guy.


----------



## Legend killer

Thanks for the overwhelming support guys. Thanks mark for your points they are well taken. I had planned on fishing with my clients. All the guides I have seen at cave run fishes with their clients. I have a business plan but I don't want to share online.


----------



## MuskieJim

Legend killer said:


> Thanks for the overwhelming support guys. Thanks mark for your points they are well taken. I had planned on fishing with my clients. All the guides I have seen at cave run fishes with their clients. I have a business plan but I don't want to share online.


Overwhelming support? From what I just read you would have a difficult time doing this. I wish you the best in your venture, but boating 2 fish in three outings does not make you qualified to be a fishing guide on a particular lake. The "No fish no pay" is a great idea, but a bad week of fishing could put you in the red.


----------



## Matt Hougan

I can weigh in on this one.

I guided waterfowl hunters for several years in Ohio. I had a great time with my customers and generally enjoyed guiding. I did resent the folks that comlained if we did not kill a limit or thought that our prices were too high for two birds(geese).

The value for going on a guided hunt or fishing trip is not the number of animals harvested but what the guide does to get you there. In my case there numerous hours scouting to find birds, gaining permission and keeping permission, training my dogs, calling practice, trailers, decoys, insurance, gas......etc.

You have a boat, time on the water, your own expertise, lures, rods, line, gas, etc...... All of which have real value and significant cost to you.

I would suggest offering another day on the water or some other incentive rather than giving your money back. One other thing you need to keep in mind is the risk you are exposing your family to everytime you take a customer out on the water. My risk was low in a corn field, your risk in a boat on a lake like Casesars would be much higher. That risk alone would warrant you keeping guide fees whether you caught a fish or not.

I would look into getting an LLC, a tax ID, and a busines license.

If these people that use guide services could do what you do they would. Most don't have a boat, rods, lures, knowledge, ane time to pre-fish/scout. I made sure that my customers knew that this was a fiar chase hunt and that there are no gaurantees that we would kill out or even see birds. I did promise to put them in the best possible position to kill birds through scouting and rested fields.

If it were me I would charge enough to cover my operating expences per trip which would be minimal and then a trophy fee for fish caught.


----------



## steelheadBob

Legend killer said:


> Thanks for the overwhelming support guys. Thanks mark for your points they are well taken. I had planned on fishing with my clients. All the guides I have seen at cave run fishes with their clients. I have a business plan but I don't want to share online.


Being a guide isn't all that its cracked up to be... my company guides for steelhead. Been steelheading/trout fishing for over 33 years and guiding for about 7. Its ruff and stressful. For one, really don't know what is needed for inland lakes, but on th streams/rivers of lake erie, we have to carry a 1.5 million small claims/death insurance, all my guides have to be cpr/first aid cert and I have to pull permits from the parks if I'm in there waters. And I seen that u said why have insurance and be bonded b 4 ur buis is running,,,,,, it takes one lawsuit and you could lose everything!! It would be your luck that the first person u take out falls over, hits his head and drowns! And then there's the gas, we go from any were to 1/2 drive all the way to new york, so think about the fuel cost for pulling your rig and marine fuel,,,, then you have to consider the ggear lost and that cost, and I know muskie lures arnt cheap just as steelhead gear, then you have to pay out for gear you'll need, rods, reels, line ect ect and gear that gets broke, then luches, most guides offer lunch. Then there's the countless hours of planning and getting reports of where the fish is and planning your day, then there's the agravation if the fish arnt biting or their not there, you have to pull out all your strings and phone calls to yur buddies where the fish are at so your cliants have a great time.then u get a greenhorn or sumone with exp, but if there green, u have to have the patience to teach them every thing u know in 8 hours. Then u go home , eat dinner go to bed, wake up at for an hit the repeat button and hoping that the guys you took out the day b 4 had a great time and learned a lot bcus all it takes, is one person to get on the internet, or ogf, and ruin your name that you have built up for yourself over th years, and your buis. I don't know of your lake or anything of muskie guiding,,,,,, but will tell u this, the money is okay, but you need ins, cpr b 4 u even start, all it takes is a rusty hook in the hand, I know, I went to court over a rusty hook in the finger. Oh, and watching everyone catch fish while ur teaching them isn't fun, sorry, but if ur a guide, you shouldnt fish along with your guys, all it takes is u outfish the people who hire you....So double check with yourself everything involved to guiding. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## small talk

Excellent fishing reports.


----------



## QueticoMike

small talk said:


> Excellent fishing reports.


What fishing reports? All I read was about a guy who wants to be a guide and people telling him what all is involved with being a guide.

I know the forum is called " Southwest Ohio Fishing Reports ", but more than half of the stuff posted on here are not reports.


----------



## Roscoe

I would prorate the guide service.Free if you see no fish.$200 if you have a chance to catch a fish.$300 if you catch a fish smaller than a 42".$400 if you catch a fish at least 42".And $1000 if you catch a 50" or better.:B



Roscoe


----------



## Salmonid

I see the SW Forum as a place to discuss lakes/rivers specific to this region and not always reports.. especially in the winter, LOL

Ive never been with a Musky guide but if I did, for that kind of money, I wouldnt want him to fish..Just my .02 though, I know smallie/trout guides NEVER fish with the client unless they ask him or to show them how to do something or many times folks asked me to fish while they were eating lunch. I know the several walleye charters on Erie, we got stuck with weekend warriors and they would set us up in the back of the boat and then they would go up front and fish, not cool... Perhaps you could offer a cheaper rate if your in the back of the boat fishing BEHIND them..just a thought, that way you could get out and do some fishing and have someone help pay for your trips. 

Salmonid


----------



## Dandrews

It appears that you might just know a thing or two about muskies but I don&#8217;t know if this area could support a guide&#8230;That&#8217;s where you&#8217;ve got to do your homework&#8230;and/or get creative like any other business man. I wish you luck if you give it a shot. 
You might want to speak with Tag Nobbe at Brookville Lake over in Indiana. He&#8217;s not a muskie guide but he&#8217;s been a reasonably successful guide for quite a while. 

Last year my brother, his buddies and I chartered a weekend warrior in Michigan and they did everything you&#8217;d hire a guide to do. They were contractors, I guess construction has been slow up there too so they supplemented their income by taking charters. When/if I go back, I&#8217;d look them up without a second thought.


----------



## cincinnati

Mason52 said:


> There was a guide on Caesar Creek at one time.


until he was shamed out of the state by a part-time bricklayer who took up musky fishing to occupy his spare time!


----------



## Legend killer

cincinnati said:


> until he was shamed out of the state by a part-time bricklayer who took up musky fishing to occupy his spare time!


I have rad articles from a guy that used t guide at CC and thought they were not very informative and were way behind the times.


----------



## imalt

cincinnati said:


> until he was shamed out of the state by a part-time bricklayer who took up musky fishing to occupy his spare time!


I think his name was Dom Teitz or something like that. He even had a one man fan club that used to post on here saying how Dom was the best musky fisherman there was. Good Luck LK but if cave run is your home lake why don't you guide down there? There are a lot of guys that travel to the cave I don't know how many would consider CC a prime musky travel spot.


----------



## Roscoe

Ran em off he did.Something about them part time hod carriers.

LK,member that song by AC/DC called: It's aLong Way to the Top if You Want to Rock and Roll?


Roscoe


----------



## Legend killer

Roscoe said:


> Ran em off he did.Something about them part time hod carriers.
> 
> LK,member that song by AC/DC called: It's aLong Way to the Top if You Want to Rock and Roll?
> 
> 
> Roscoe


When I win the opening round of the pmtt next spring at cave run, I will be rock and rolling.


----------



## MuskieJim

Legend killer said:


> When I win the opening round of the pmtt next spring at cave run, I will be rock and rolling.


Thank you for the pre-weekend laugh! We will all be cheering for ya! Can't wait to see the results. 

I know that boating multiple muskies in a day can pump you up. But how pumped, we will see I guess! Have you ever caught 10 muskies in a day? How about 20? OR EVEN 40? I have several friends that have who are NOT guides and don't claim to be good enough to be guides. 40 fish in the boat in a day on St. Clair, I know it's one of the best waters in the country but 40 is a LOT of fish. I know of several guys with 10 fish days in Ohio both casting and trolling. I have yet to put more than 6 in the boat in a day, but I'm also not trying to guide a lake I've fished 3 times either.

LK how many 50s have you caught already?


----------



## HOUSE

I love muskie threads...you muskie guys are like dogs, always sniffing each others' butts  

To answer the original dude's question: As a non-muskie fisherman, I've often considered hiring a guide up at St.Claire or Cave Run just to cross a muskie off of my bucket list. Hiring a guide at CC though, kind of strikes me as hiring a tour guide for downtown Detroit.


----------



## fallen513

Maybe start a lawn service, or perhaps auto detailing.


----------



## imalt

Forget the guide service at CC. Charge the pleasure boaters and jet skiers 10.00 each to back their trailers down the ramp for them and you could make a fortune on the weekend. Those people have no idea how to back up a trailer. On a side note if anyone wants to know where the fish aren't at CC I will take you out for 50.00 and I guarentee we won't catch anything.


----------



## Mason52

cincinnati said:


> until he was shamed out of the state by a part-time bricklayer who took up musky fishing to occupy his spare time!


Let's let that be please. That is way in the past, as it should be. I'm sure he is happy where he is and me, I'm just jealous that I'm not living in musky paradise like he is.

I can't even imagine being a fishing guide. I can't help but think that it would take what I love doing and crush it. I've have had people tell me that I should do it before. I don't really think that I think I'm qualified to do it anyway. But if I wanted to watch someone fish I have a TV. If it was about money I'd find another way to make it. It takes a special kind of person to be a fishing guide and I don't think I'm cut out for it. I don't mind taking people out fishing and have taken several folks out musky fishing and that was OK. If LK wants to try guiding let him go for it.


----------



## brn2fsh

I've fished with you and think you'd make a fine guide. But there is a difference between fun and work. Take the fun out of it, it would.


----------



## Legend killer

Mason52 said:


> Let's let that be please. That is way in the past, as it should be. I'm sure he is happy where he is and me, I'm just jealous that I'm not living in musky paradise like he is.
> 
> I can't even imagine being a fishing guide. I can't help but think that it would take what I love doing and crush it. I've have had people tell me that I should do it before. I don't really think that I think I'm qualified to do it anyway. But if I wanted to watch someone fish I have a TV. If it was about money I'd find another way to make it. It takes a special kind of person to be a fishing guide and I don't think I'm cut out for it. I don't mind taking people out fishing and have taken several folks out musky fishing and that was OK. If LK wants to try guiding let him go for it.


Mason 52, you and this tietz guy were rivals on CC?


----------



## backlashed

WAREHOUSE said:


> I love muskie threads...you muskie guys are like dogs, always sniffing each others' butts
> Hiring a guide at CC though, kind of strikes me as hiring a tour guide for downtown Detroit.


Holy Crap! The funniest post in a very entertaining thread. I spilt beer on my lap laughing at this one!!!! :Banane35:


----------



## Legend killer

imalt said:


> I think his name was Dom Teitz or something like that. He even had a one man fan club that used to post on here saying how Dom was the best musky fisherman there was. Good Luck LK but if cave run is your home lake why don't you guide down there? There are a lot of guys that travel to the cave I don't know how many would consider CC a prime musky travel spot.


I live in Batavia now. Everyone and their cousin is a guide at cave run. There is at least three guide firms and at least 10 sub contractors that float between two of the firms. More supply than demand IMO. CC is more demand and less supply. East fork is an option too.


----------



## Mason52

Legend killer said:


> Mason 52, you and this tietz guy were rivals on CC?


Not rivals, just had a misunderstanding. Long in the past and forgotten. He did guide on C C also Alum and Clear Fork.


----------



## Mason52

Hiring a guide at CC though, kind of strikes me as hiring a tour guide for downtown Detroit.[/QUOTE]

Me and a friend were on our way to Lake St. Clair and got caught up in a traffic jam and tried to get around it and in doing so we ended up going right through downtown Detroit, and man if C C was that scary I'd never show my face on that lake.


----------



## Legend killer

backlashed said:


> Holy Crap! The funniest post in a very entertaining thread. I spilt beer on my lap laughing at this one!!!! :Banane35:


You thought about guiding out of kayaks?


----------



## fallen513

Maybe the casino. Give that a try.


----------



## RickH

Guiding: LK if you have the money and time you never know unless you try but I'm not in that camp. I don't think it would work at least on CC. It fishes pretty hard I think. Most if the time I do catch something but I think there are better lakes. I'm not sure CC has a lot of fish in it. Yes, it does have some but there are better option. But that is one of the reasons I fish it. I enjoy the challenge.

My father in-law was a guide on Okeechobee for about 10+ years then things happened and he stopped and never restarted. He loved Bass fishing and retired and moved down there and started guiding business 7 days a week during the season and did well could have hired a few people. But he said most of the time it became work. He had fun sometimes but still work. He told me one time he had a new boat 6 months old and a customer stomped a cigarette out on the deck. He asked him why he did that. He said " I paid rent for this boat for the day" I would have knocked the guy it the water! Anyway he said it seemed most people treated his equipment that way. 

The money is just okay if you consider everything and I mean everything must be considered. 

He fishes for enjoyment now.


----------



## GarrettMyers

fallen513 said:


> Maybe the casino. Give that a try.


Lol, dude you're killing me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## edk136

imalt said:


> Forget the guide service at CC. Charge the pleasure boaters and jet skiers 10.00 each to back their trailers down the ramp for them and you could make a fortune on the weekend. Those people have no idea how to back up a trailer.


Hey, now there's an idea. Kinda like a valet service for the yuppies.


----------



## Bulldawg

Good Luck LK , your going to need it ..............


----------



## backlashed

Legend killer said:


> You thought about guiding out of kayaks?


I've considered leading bike tours in retirement but not kayaking. 

A very loooong time ago I planned and led backpacking trips along the AT in Tennessee and NC. The last trip I led I had to hike out and back in at 1:00AM to get the rangers to evac a 14 YO hiker with broken ribs and other injuries. The last day of that trip we had to carry another hiker out the last day with a bad ankle. I was 21 and had no insurance then. I was smart enough to know I had dodged a bullet. 

As others have said, you have to decide if you want to take something fun and turn it into work, because that's what it becomes. I do think that guiding out of CC might be a good location for you to cut your teeth, you could learn how it's done and an upfront discount plan that covers your costs might be attractive to some. Your experience there could lead to bigger things on better lakes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dandrews

WAREHOUSE said:


> I love muskie threads...you muskie guys are like dogs, always sniffing each others' butts
> 
> To answer the original dude's question: As a non-muskie fisherman, I've often considered hiring a guide up at St.Claire or Cave Run just to cross a muskie off of my bucket list. Hiring a guide at CC though, kind of strikes me as hiring a tour guide for downtown Detroit.


Ditto&#8230;.


Having been to Detroit a number of times, I&#8217;d recommend crossing the river into Windsor. Hiring a tour guide in Windsor' is a whole different different story ...if you're so inclined.


----------



## imalt

Dandrews said:


> Ditto
> windsor has some beautiful scenery.


----------



## charles d minor

Where do you fish at? Sounds good to me. I would love to catch one.


----------



## kingofamberley

WAREHOUSE said:


> I love muskie threads...you muskie guys are like dogs, always sniffing each others' butts


Hahahahaha awesome


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GarrettMyers

kingofamberley said:


> Hahahahaha awesome
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You know how they say guys lacking in "other areas" buy huge trucks and get barbed wire tattoos to compensate for something........ maybe it's the same thing for guys out there looking for the biggest fish? Hahaha- I'm totally kidding. If I had the $ money I would have the largerst boat known to man with a huge engine....... wait... nevermind.


----------



## kingofamberley

Nothing against musky guys... They are an awesome fish for sure


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GarrettMyers

just curious, anyone with a sense of humor on here


----------



## Legend killer

GarrettMyers said:


> just curious, anyone with a sense of humor on here


Muskie fishing is not a joking matter.


----------



## GarrettMyers

Legend killer said:


> Muskie fishing is not a joking matter.




Fishing/Fun in general are no joking matter.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

WOW!! I go away for a week and I come back to this.....

I guided muskies for 5 years back in the day...First off, its probably the toughest species to guide for, especially around here...it must be understood by clients that its the whole experience they are paying for and NOT just about catching fish. Picking ones brain whos been at it awhile and "REALLY" knows what they are doing on any specific waters. We all know that muskies are of the most tempermental/sensitive fresh water fish there is and they are territorial so nature only allows for so many to live in any given area. If I were to guide for muskies again, there would be ONLY one place that I feel it would be worth it and/or possibly profitable and thats St. Clair. Secondly; what makes you think that you can simply become a guide after fishing for a few short years?? Maybe I can help you with that answer....they're popping up everywhere, all these over night proficies, instantly learning all this information here on the internet. You may be able to become a guide, but the question is whether or not you will become a successful and reputable one. I wish you the BEST of luck believe me; however, from the actions and what you have shown through your past spewings on this site, I certainly do not see a bright future for you as a guide. Not only do you have to be a good fisherman who has accumulated much knowledge over years of experiences, but you also and very importantly need to be a people person. You cannot just go and threaten to beat someone up when they tell you something that you may not like hearing. LOL

I got out of it because of the liabilities, licensing and additional costs that the goverment has learned to gouge a guy trying to make some extra side money for or what not. I certainly do not disagree with one covering his/her own a$$ when it comes to dealing with the public, but when your local government starts trying to profit off of your hard work and time, that bothers me. However, my aspirations to dealing with people and educating them and putting them on fish is still there and I'll be back at it someday I know.....


----------



## crittergitter

No fish no pay might work for crappie, but it is lunacy for a musky guide business. How many guides have you consulted? How much research have you done in regard to this little business of yours? What is the market like? What do you offer that someone can't get "from reading the internet" as you have gained most of your knowledge.

I don't know. Maybe you have a good day job with all of your weekends April through November free. Maybe there are enough people in the area of CC and Eastfork to generate some clients for you. Maybe those lakes are big enough that a guide would know of spots that others wouldn't. Maybe after you show everyone the best spots, they won't be sitting on them every weekend. Maybe you can make a little extra cash doing something you enjoy. 

I don't see it. As others have said, you have to be a good people person more than just a good fishermen. I worked on Lake Erie for years. People drop your **** in the lake. People get pissed off at you over how you instruct them on presenting a lure. People trash your reel and then hand it you and say this is "messed up". They use a different word, but this is a family site. What about when some idiot sends a 4/0 musky hook into your hand? It has happened. I have seen it on the Musky First board. If you're not guiding everyday or all year long, then you probably can't make 10k at it. That and just starting out you are likely looking at closer to 1k-2k. Some guides also build lures. Have you even considered that part of it? How would you advertise? Would you use this site where you have chastised others? Good luck with that. 

I don't care whether you do or you don't. I just think you are the last person that I, as a musky fisherman would pay to take me fishing. I would go with that Dom guy over you, and if you know anything about our past..........we didn't get along at all.


----------



## Legend killer

With this talk about this dom character I feel like wanting to watch fast and furious.


----------



## fallen513

Welp, since you're giving up on guiding, how much for the Bass Pro rain suit?


----------



## Tom_Dietz

imalt said:


> I think his name was Dom Teitz or something like that. He even had a one man fan club that used to post on here saying how Dom was the best musky fisherman there was. Good Luck LK but if cave run is your home lake why don't you guide down there? There are a lot of guys that travel to the cave I don't know how many would consider CC a prime musky travel spot.


----------



## Tom_Dietz

How many 49" ers have you guided customers to on CC? Those same customers boated four in one day. Sounds like some real jealousy on this site!! Sad.... How unprofessional are you guys? Wow....


----------



## Tom_Dietz

Legend killer said:


> Mason 52, you and this tietz guy were rivals on CC?


We weren't rivals at all, Quit the stupid gossip. Mason is a hell of an angler who earned every fish he caught. Why can't you take the high road. You are the epitome of the classic "internet fisherman" if you ask me.


----------



## chris1162

Tom_Dietz said:


> We weren't rivals at all, Quit the stupid gossip. Mason is a hell of an angler who earned every fish he caught. Why can't you take the high road. You are the epitome of the classic "internet fisherman" if you ask me.


This thread is 5 years old fyi.


----------



## Tom_Dietz

chris1162 said:


> This thread is 5 years old fyi.


Thanks, but it is still slanderous, sad. I didn't pay attention to the date, just the message.


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## Saugeye Tom

Wow......all I can say is WOW....


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tom_Dietz said:


> Thanks, but it is still slanderous, sad. I didn't pay attention to the date, just the message.


TOM!!! Still up north? Glad to see your around. One of the best cc guides ever....probably best muskie guide !!!!


----------



## BMayhall

I Like Turtles.


----------



## Flannel_Carp




----------



## 9Left

lol... youre right... it is still slanderous... but on the other hand.. why are you looking up threads from 5 years ago? lol


----------



## Tom_Dietz

Saugeye Tom said:


> TOM!!! Still up north? Glad to see your around. One of the best cc guides ever....probably best muskie guide !!!!


Yessir! I live 40 minutes south of Leech Lake and fish all of the great musky waters around here, plus LOTW every summer. I'm the Regional Sales Manager for Parker Bows the past four years. Good hearing from you!


----------



## Tom_Dietz

9Left said:


> lol... youre right... it is still slanderous... but on the other hand.. why are you looking up threads from 5 years ago? lol


I looked at all of this guy's posts (via his profile) after I saw him make that bad comment with the Gander thread, and I stumbled across this, had no idea how old it was. Either way, he is and was out of line. Have no idea why he feels the need to attack me, I don't even know this dude???


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Tom_Dietz said:


> Yessir! I live 40 minutes south of Leech Lake and fish all of the great musky waters around here, plus LOTW every summer. I'm the Regional Sales Manager for Parker Bows the past four years. Good hearing from you!


Good to know...I used to run into you at speedway early in the morning you muskie fishin me working...


----------

